# Big Buck: Taken Down and Eaten By Coyotes



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

In Oklahoma, a hunters game camera chronicled the demise of a really good buck taken down and eaten alive by coyotes. The photos are over a period of several hours. He fought them long and hard but in the end just gave it up.

Note: Graphic.....and when I opened the page there was a popup advertisement that I had to X out of before the photos started automatically.

http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/ji...82&rid=3486316 

There is little to compare with the cruelty of mother nature's natural world.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Would not find for me .


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

see if this will open for you
http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/jiofds-2fnd983-fnkl2i2-2789ndf98?et_mid=526382&rid=3486316


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

agmantoo said:


> see if this will open for you
> http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/jiofds-2fnd983-fnkl2i2-2789ndf98?et_mid=526382&rid=3486316


Thanks, that worked. 

Talk about lucky aiming. Twenty feet to either side and he would have said hmm, wonder what killed that deer? Probably poachers.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok I don't feel so safe hunting here in OK now


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

mamaof3peas said:


> Ok I don't feel so safe hunting here in OK now


I wouldn't let a coyote, or a pack of them concern me there mo3p, they are the cowards for sure. Make everyone you see your prey.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

mamaof3peas said:


> Ok I don't feel so safe hunting here in OK now


Makes you wonder, huh!

A couple of nights ago I had a neighbor show me a picture of a huge mountain lion that had taken down a huge buck deer and was dragging it in front of a game camera. He said it supposedly happened close to Broken Arrow, Oklahoma. That's probably just 50 miles from me as the crow flies! 

Not to mention we now got bears and boar hogs invading our state. Rumors has it that wolves have been released here in Oklahoma too. Don't know how true that one is tho.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, lol we are about 50 miles from broken arrow too!! East over by tahlequah. I won't hesitate to shoot anything that looks at me twice!


----------

